# Shoulder stiffness



## Hollyanna (28 February 2015)

Help / advice needed regarding shoulder stiffness/ stuffy in front..

About a year and a half ago my horse started to seem tight in one shoulder, taking a shorter step in front when this leg was on the outside.  He didn't look lame to others but made him look tense.  He feels stuffy in front (whereas he never used to be, but it crept up over a period of time) and he definitely takes a shorter step when that leg is on the outside and has to travel further (its not very noticeable to others, i can feel it but when i point it out people on the floor see it the odd time).  I also feel it when that leg has to cross over in leg yield.  He also used to do a fabulous medium trot but now its more medium shuffle!!

I got the vet up about a year ago and told him to find out what was wrong.  He flexion tested him and told me he couldn't find anything wrong and that he would pass a vetting.  At this time we didn't have access to a school, but he suggested to keep working to see if it got better or worse. It pretty much stayed the same.

For various reasons he had 6 months off, so I figured, if there was any lingering injuries it would hopefully give him chance to rest and recoup.  I slowly brought him back into work, however low and behold he is still the same. So I have recently begun eliminating items one by one.  

1.  It is not the saddle - still does it with me riding bareback and I have had saddle checked.
2.  It is not a sore back - I have had his back done (both massage and chiro) and saddle checked and he still does it on lunge with no rider or equipment on (although it is only the odd step, and you have to really look for it like when i ride him).
3.  Massage lady says he has some tight muscles in his shoulder, so I have been massaging and following the regime she has given me.  He does seem a little better and I am hopeful. The massage lady said it could be habit and that it might take him a while to get back to normal (I wonder if at all?), which worries me a little.

Just wondering if anyone has any similar stories like this and what they found / what the outcome was?    He isn't lame, but he definitely isnt right.  I really don't want to start nerve blocking unless I have to and want to eliminate all of the obvious things before we go down this route with the vet.

Many thanks!!


----------



## Sheep (1 March 2015)

Could be coming from the foot, my boy was very tight around the shoulders and back, this has stemmed from hoof and foot issues. Never hugely lame but equally never quite right. Might be worth considering that?


----------



## Nannon (2 March 2015)

Mine gets very tight through his one shoulder, I always noticed it and the physio picked up that she couldn't put the muscle away? He has a boxy foot and slightly upright pattern on the one side so she said (farrier agreed) that it might be because of the concussion up through the leg. Also she felt that he might have had a rotational fall at some point - he's a ex racer who never really ran much but was in training til 6, with several scars on the chest, apparently he has lots of gristly muscle etc in and around the shoulder? 
Regular physio and stretching etc really helped free his shoulders up - I can tell when he's getting tight so we do lots of stretching then and it seems to help him, also barely trot on the roads etc and am careful what surfaces he's worked on. 
Sorry that probably is no help, I tend to ramble!


----------



## Holly7 (2 March 2015)

My horse had a similar issue - she had torn the bicep muscle, but its such a rare injury that people don't believe it to be true though !  During the rehab though when we introduced the trot work she was showing similar lameness to what you describe above,  one vet declared she was sound so I got another opinion, nerve blocks and x-rays later, I'm afraid she was diagnosed with navicular. 

Not the outcome I expected at all !!!  She is still undergoing physio at the moment to release all her shoulder muscles and back / hip muscles. (which aren't helped by the feet problems!)


----------



## paulineh (2 March 2015)

Are you looking at a foot problem that has caused the shoulder to become stiff.

I have a mare that has Navicular in both her front hooves left worse than the right. She has Been BF now for 18 months and is a lot better. Once we come back from exercise I do her stretches. I have just started her on a Joint Supplement that seems to be helping ( she jogged back from her walk the other day). I also use a magnetic rug after exercise again this is helping.


----------



## Holly7 (2 March 2015)

paulineh - are you asking me or OP? 

My mares shoulder stiffness will be from the navicular however her bicep was torn prior to diagnosis, so its a bit like chicken and egg, which really came first?  Navicular is worse in her right front but her bicep was torn on the left front.  I'm only 4 months in on BF and am still trying to get everything right! But I can't exercise her at the moment due to her stiffness all over for which she is receiving physio for. Farrier is due on Wed for trimming but not sure he should do anything, which he might not. 

I wish I just had some light at the end of the tunnel, as having not done much since June last year am starting to feel quite depressed and just want her to be right (well at least sound on all four feet, the poor thing) and shes so bright it makes it so sad.


----------



## old hand (2 March 2015)

Sounds like classic onset of navicular to me I am sorry to say. Has there been any tripping even if it is only slightly and put down to ground conditions?  Some horses buck too, mostly back end only keeping front feet down, also jump flat and try to stand off and land far out, long before they ever go lame.  If you have the feet nerve blocked the stiffness may disappear, I would start there and then have x rays taken if it improves to a nerve block.  It can be improved and some horses do really well once you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## Fun Times (2 March 2015)

Unfortunately OP my experience echos that above. My horse had very similar symptoms to yours and no-one but me could really tell there was an issue. I was convinced it was a shoulder injury but my vets told me repeatedly that this was very unlikely unless there had been an obvious incident (such as him getting wedged on a gate). I took him for a lameness work up and when the trotted him on a circle on hard ground he was very lame in front. He has since been diagnosed with navicular issues and problems in his coffin and pastern joint. From what I have read, problems in the hoof which don't lead to obvious hopping lameness are often felt by the rider as being shoulder related. 

Sorry to be negative, but I have spent about 6 months last year trying to convinve myself and others of a shoulder problem when in fact the actual cause was, frankly, quite sinister and well worth not sticking my head in the sand about.


----------



## jac96 (20 September 2020)

My horse had a lack of power trotting up hills since being started in proper work,& stumbling with his near fore. Many chiro corrections over years. He's a naturally big mover, & disguises soreness well. He was pronounced sound by two different equine vets, though I knew he wasn't.. I had him referred to a lameness specialist vets. He was found to be bi-laterally lame behind (so not looking lame behind) & going lame in the near fore. Cause was an inherited stifle OCD-type 'flap' in off hind; severe compensation pain from shifting weight/propulsion to near hind, & compensation pain in the near fore & shoulder from off-loading his weight there in turn. I discovered from researching that he had all the symptoms of 'engine at the wrong end syndrome; ie. enlarged & sore chest & triceps muscles, sore & stiff shoulders, under-developed hind end & his hooves were different shapes according to the changes in loading to relieve soreness...as in a wide over-loaded hoof & a narrow boxy 'sore leg' hoof)  He had keyhole ops on both stifles, then hock- & later, sacroiliac- injections. Nine years later,(never in full work) he is heading for another work-up, similar symptoms, though very active in the field. BTW, his feet ended up correct & matching (barefoot) after 2 years recuperation & even loading.


----------



## Maceska (3 January 2021)

Hollyanna said:



			Help / advice needed regarding shoulder stiffness/ stuffy in front..

About a year and a half ago my horse started to seem tight in one shoulder, taking a shorter step in front when this leg was on the outside.  He didn't look lame to others but made him look tense.  He feels stuffy in front (whereas he never used to be, but it crept up over a period of time) and he definitely takes a shorter step when that leg is on the outside and has to travel further (its not very noticeable to others, i can feel it but when i point it out people on the floor see it the odd time).  I also feel it when that leg has to cross over in leg yield.  He also used to do a fabulous medium trot but now its more medium shuffle!!

I got the vet up about a year ago and told him to find out what was wrong.  He flexion tested him and told me he couldn't find anything wrong and that he would pass a vetting.  At this time we didn't have access to a school, but he suggested to keep working to see if it got better or worse. It pretty much stayed the same.

For various reasons he had 6 months off, so I figured, if there was any lingering injuries it would hopefully give him chance to rest and recoup.  I slowly brought him back into work, however low and behold he is still the same. So I have recently begun eliminating items one by one. 

1.  It is not the saddle - still does it with me riding bareback and I have had saddle checked.
2.  It is not a sore back - I have had his back done (both massage and chiro) and saddle checked and he still does it on lunge with no rider or equipment on (although it is only the odd step, and you have to really look for it like when i ride him).
3.  Massage lady says he has some tight muscles in his shoulder, so I have been massaging and following the regime she has given me.  He does seem a little better and I am hopeful. The massage lady said it could be habit and that it might take him a while to get back to normal (I wonder if at all?), which worries me a little.

Just wondering if anyone has any similar stories like this and what they found / what the outcome was?    He isn't lame, but he definitely isnt right.  I really don't want to start nerve blocking unless I have to and want to eliminate all of the obvious things before we go down this route with the vet.

Many thanks!!
		
Click to expand...

Dear Hollyanna,
I came across your post today and you are describing similar symptoms to my pony. Did you ever find out what it was or is the condition still the same.
Many thanks


----------



## foxy1 (6 January 2021)

Highly likely to be a foot issue as above, shoulder injuries are rare in the leisure horse (more common in jump racehorses who have had falls, for example)


----------



## Maceska (7 January 2021)

Thank you for the reply. She tripped on her front feet hence I am wondering whether it is the shoulder but let’s see if two week box rest will help.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (7 January 2021)

My horse has been sore in the shoulder region a couple of times in the 7 and a half years I've had her & each was due to shoeing issues 🙁


----------



## Hollylee1989 (10 January 2021)

Hollyanna said:



			Help / advice needed regarding shoulder stiffness/ stuffy in front..

About a year and a half ago my horse started to seem tight in one shoulder, taking a shorter step in front when this leg was on the outside.  He didn't look lame to others but made him look tense.  He feels stuffy in front (whereas he never used to be, but it crept up over a period of time) and he definitely takes a shorter step when that leg is on the outside and has to travel further (its not very noticeable to others, i can feel it but when i point it out people on the floor see it the odd time).  I also feel it when that leg has to cross over in leg yield.  He also used to do a fabulous medium trot but now its more medium shuffle!!

I got the vet up about a year ago and told him to find out what was wrong.  He flexion tested him and told me he couldn't find anything wrong and that he would pass a vetting.  At this time we didn't have access to a school, but he suggested to keep working to see if it got better or worse. It pretty much stayed the same.

For various reasons he had 6 months off, so I figured, if there was any lingering injuries it would hopefully give him chance to rest and recoup.  I slowly brought him back into work, however low and behold he is still the same. So I have recently begun eliminating items one by one. 

1.  It is not the saddle - still does it with me riding bareback and I have had saddle checked.
2.  It is not a sore back - I have had his back done (both massage and chiro) and saddle checked and he still does it on lunge with no rider or equipment on (although it is only the odd step, and you have to really look for it like when i ride him).
3.  Massage lady says he has some tight muscles in his shoulder, so I have been massaging and following the regime she has given me.  He does seem a little better and I am hopeful. The massage lady said it could be habit and that it might take him a while to get back to normal (I wonder if at all?), which worries me a little.

Just wondering if anyone has any similar stories like this and what they found / what the outcome was?    He isn't lame, but he definitely isnt right.  I really don't want to start nerve blocking unless I have to and want to eliminate all of the obvious things before we go down this route with the vet.

Many thanks!!
		
Click to expand...

My horse was exactly the same, couldn't really notice in in and but under saddle he was very choppy and short. Vet said muscular, fast forward 2 months he was still the same. Thermal images shown hot spots on both front feet, I had a gut feeling and got an xray done. This shown boney changes to his navicular, it's defiantly worth checking.


----------



## Maceska (11 January 2021)

That’s interesting. Thank you. I really do hope it is nothing serious


----------



## SEL (11 January 2021)

Hollylee1989 said:



			My horse was exactly the same, couldn't really notice in in and but under saddle he was very choppy and short. Vet said muscular, fast forward 2 months he was still the same. Thermal images shown hot spots on both front feet, I had a gut feeling and got an xray done. This shown boney changes to his navicular, it's defiantly worth checking.
		
Click to expand...

I could have written your post! Mine has PSSM so her short stride was put down to that (by vets inc those with osteo background) and it took her actually going ever so slightly lame on the right fore for me to have the x-ray. Navicular changes :-(


----------



## Hollyanna (7 February 2021)

Maceska said:



			Dear Hollyanna,
I came across your post today and you are describing similar symptoms to my pony. Did you ever find out what it was or is the condition still the same.
Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi there,

Yes I did get a diagnosis in the end.  Nerve blocks, x rays etc (although no MRI due to where I live).  He had bilateral forelimb lameness, although one was slightly worse than the other.  He was diagnosed with navicular bursitis (start of navicular syndrome) and possible DDFT (although no MRI available to confirm).

we tried to keep him on the road but it was just impossible to keep him sound, would always get to a certain point where we were just starting to do a bit more and he would go lame again and it would reset it all back again, building him up etc.  He’s now fat and happy on retirement livery, it was just too demoralising to keep getting nowhere and I didn’t want to him to be in pain.  I also don’t want to be a happy hacker which was what he may have been up to (although he wasn’t very good to hack to be honest so didn’t want to risk even loaning him as a hack) .... if you see him strutting across the field he looks mega and very sound, but it wasn’t meant to be ....


----------



## Maceska (9 February 2021)

Hi,
that is such a shame. Thank you for letting me know, at least he is happy.
We are having our pony checked next week, I am hoping it can be fixed but also worried very much. She has been in a box rest for a while, not getting better really. Very subtle lameness. Let’s see how the checks go.


----------



## Hollylee1989 (22 February 2021)

Maceska said:



			Hi,
that is such a shame. Thank you for letting me know, at least he is happy.
We are having our pony checked next week, I am hoping it can be fixed but also worried very much. She has been in a box rest for a while, not getting better really. Very subtle lameness. Let’s see how the checks go.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you, let us know how you get on. Even if it is navicular, it doesn't mean the end of the road, message me anytime x


----------



## Hollyanna (5 March 2021)

Maceska said:



			Hi,
that is such a shame. Thank you for letting me know, at least he is happy.
We are having our pony checked next week, I am hoping it can be fixed but also worried very much. She has been in a box rest for a while, not getting better really. Very subtle lameness. Let’s see how the checks go.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Maceska, just wondering how you got on?

Just re read my post and realised it might have sounded a bit doom and gloom on the navicular front, which wasn’t my intention.   My horse had other issues as well the navicular issues, but the big one was the possible DDFT - vet said if he had damaged it like he thought the recovery chances were less than 20% and high likelyhood of redoing it -then factor in that he is generally an idiot in the field and box walks terribly which would not be good if box rest was required!.  

He absolutely could have stayed in low level work but I just decided that wasn’t right for us, and he is now living a wonderful (if slightly feral) life with his friends! 

Xx


----------



## Dontforgetaboutme (6 March 2021)

A positive story from me. My mare was not “quite right” on her left fore. No heat or swelling in her leg and felt like was shoulder stiffness rather than leg or foot lameness (going by previous experience). She was sensitive/twitchy just in front of girth line if you touched her but never bad to girth just a little stuffy to ride.  Before getting vet out I decided to give her a massage to see if could ease tightness. I found a knot in her wither/scapula & did trigger point massage. She released with lots of snorting & then as I put rug on there were muscles jumping along her rib cage. Next day no untoward reaction in girth area and my gosh she was loose & forward when I took her out. Physio came out this week & said she was happy that she looked sound. Think muscle was in spasm/and or fascia tight. I have physio regularly but has been disrupted by lockdown.


----------

